# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Toilettisches x 15



## krawutz (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2020)

Wahrhaftig schöne Sitze dabei


----------



## comatron (13 Mai 2020)

Wie sagt schon eine alte Volksweisheit : Zu hause bin ich dort, wo ich in Ruhe kacken kann.


----------

